# Avatar Making



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am in the mood to make avatars for anyone here. So post the pictures you like and I will create avatars for everyone. ^^


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I would take you up on that offer but I can't find the pic I need. I've been looking around for a pic of Cartman (Southpark) in his cop uni riding his tricycle but I've yet to find that pic anywhere and would love to have it as my avatar. :voorhees: 

~~Bill~~


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok just give me time to find the picture. I have seen it around.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I've searched around but havent found it anywhere, I visited countless Southpark sites and none seem to have it, which is weird because you'd think that it would be an easy pic to locate. Go figure  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I have that one on DVD. If I do, I'll quickly whip one up for ya.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Cool Beans!  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I do have it on DVD. I'm smack dab in the middle of building a coffin at the moment, so later tonight, when I'm done with that, I'll make you a slick-ass Cartmen avatar.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

If you could do that one for me that would rock my world.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok give me time and see what I can do.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Rock on!! You can email it to me at [email protected] If you can't get it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's the avatar Bill. Save it to your PC (right-click on it, and "Save As"), and then go into your user cp and select it through the Custom Avatar menus.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Sweet! "You must respect my auth-or-a-tie!" Thanks ZF  

~~Bill~~


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Coolness...do you think you could find one of Davey Havok for me please?


----------

